# Hey Everyone!



## el309 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey everyone! Pleasure to meet all of you  This is my first time on an actual forum and it's all very exciting! I am currently planning to write a low fantasy novel and have searched the net for sites for writers and such. Anywho, it's great to meet all of you! ) If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## synpre (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey El, glad to meet you. I found this site in just as you did. Hopefully you'll get as much from it as I have.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 19, 2015)

Heeey el, welcome to WF!


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, el and welcome. I'm new here as well, having only registered a month ago. Although I've participated in plenty of online forums over the years, I believe this one is more extensive than the others. It might seem daunting at first to learn all the ropes, but every aspect has detailed and helpful instructions and you'll find they've put much work into making the site easy to maneuver. I had to Google 'low fantasy' and it sounds interesting. I hope you share some of your writing with us.


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the greeting Paperback!


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to WF, el, and good luck with the novel. Have you been writing for long or is this a new venture for you?

jen


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey Jen, 
This is a new venture for me. I have written some short stories, but they were amateur compared to the writings I have seen here. Regardless, I look forward to writing!


----------



## 20oz (Nov 19, 2015)

el309 said:


> If you have any questions, just ask!



What's your SIN number?

I kid, I kid.

Welcome El. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the greeting 20oz!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello el309!

Low fantasy novel? Hmmmmm. Interesting. : D

On the forum we have a policy that new members reach ten posts before posting their own work. It's a fair rule, and it looks like you're already on your way! We also have a sub-forum that includes the fantasy genre, so I would suggest looking around there! We also have a Mentor Directory. One of our Mentors with a fantasy specialization is HarperCole.

Nice to meet you! Have fun!


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the greeting and info danielstj!  It's great to be here


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums el309. 

Please take the time to look around and see all that is going on. It may look a little confusing at first but all is laid out as reasonably as we can manage.=;



			
				el309 said:
			
		

> If you have any questions, just ask! :smile:



And we would request the same from you.:cookie:


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Blade!  The forum's format so far is pretty easy to navigate, so everything's all good!


----------



## el309 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Fire!


----------



## escorial (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Aquilo (Nov 21, 2015)

:hi:


----------

